# Samung SGH-F480i - SMS auf Speicherkarte speichern?



## Raizor (25. April 2010)

Hi,

ich hab mal ne frage. Ne freundin hat das besagte handy, u bei ihr meckert das Handy bei 200 SMS, dass der speicher voll ist. Meines Wissens bietet das Handy aber ein Speicherplatz für 500 SMS. Wo liegt das Problem?
Andere Frage dazu: kann man den Speicherort auf die SD-Karte oder einen selbst gewählten Ordner im Internen Speicher auslagern? Weiß jemand bescheid wie das geht?

Vielen Dank schonmal 

Greetz
Raizor


----------

